

Ask HN: What's your process to run a social media marketing campaign? - ccarnino

I&#x27;m curious to understand what&#x27;s your approach to promote your startup&#x2F;client on social media (social media marketing).
What&#x27;s the process that you do every day&#x2F;week to maintain it?<p>Like &quot;Collecting thematic blogs in Feedly + share with Buffer&quot; or &quot;Looking on Google for interesting content + shar with Hootsuite&quot;, and so on.<p>Please upvote the answers here, or create new ones.
======
ccarnino
Look for content on Prismatic/Scoop.it/Reddit/Topsy + share with Hootsuite

------
ccarnino
Look for content on Prismatic/Scoop.it/Reddit/Topsy + share with Buffer

------
ccarnino
Looking on Google for interesting content + shar with Hootsuite

------
nicolettad
Collecting thematic blogs in Feedly + share with Buffer

